
To Clone Or Not To Clone [iOS Games] - nathanhammond
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/HenryTruong/20120215/9451/To_Clone_Or_Not_To_Clone.php
======
nathanhammond
Response from the publisher:
<http://www.boardgamegeek.com/article/8517502#8517502>

Developer response: <http://www.boardgamegeek.com/article/8518401#8518401>

Both of those are from the discussion about the full situation on
BoardGameGeek: [http://www.boardgamegeek.com/thread/766059/aborted-
pandemic-...](http://www.boardgamegeek.com/thread/766059/aborted-pandemic-ios-
project)

